# oh Jeez, not good



## budlightman (Dec 24, 2006)

So I've got a 92 gxe, and I just baught a battery for it two days ago, but the day I got the battery I had to have it jumped a few times. Well, after having it jumped, whenever I pushed in on the brake pedal, it would go down ALOT further than normal. I can push it in Just a little to shift from drive but as soon as its in drive it starts rolling forward. Another problem is that last night while I was driving, I thought it was really windy because the car kept moving all over the road, but I was wrong, everytime I'd barely steer to the left it would make this weird noise and like jerk over to the left, actually after a little bit of driving it like that it would sound like a weird noise is coming from the front tires and it seemed like it was steering itsself.

Yeah, I really don't know much about cars, so if anyone could help that would be much aprreciated.


----------

